# Octovo Kindle 3 Leather Cases for $29.99; Cases and Solis Lights for $34.99



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

For those who are keeping their Kindle 3s -- excuse me, Kindle Keyboards -- and have always wanted an Octovo leather case, Amazon's running a sale on both the Genuine Book Cover and Vintage Cover for $29.99.










(Black is back, the patterned Italian leather on the Genuine's sweet and the strap matches the color, making it appear inconspicuous.)

The best Octovo deals, however, are the Vintage Cover and Solis light for the Kindle 3, packaged together for $34.99 with free shipping and the same deal for the Genuine Book cover and Solis.

At launch, the case was $74.99 and the light was/is $29.99 ($104.9, which means you're saving $69.99. You've essentially bought a Solis with one of the two best leather cases Octovo makes as a $5.00 add-on.










The Solis fits the "Newest Kindle" as well, according to the product description.

One last thing:

If you're fiending for that black Genuine but live outside the US and want the Solis light, too, order directly from Oberon and you'll get both for $39.74, landing you the case for just under ten bucks.

Genuine Book Case with Solis Light for $39.74


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I love how the vintage one get's scarred up with use. Looks like an old journal. Stiff for protection but it's thin and adds almost no bulk to the kindle. I just think it's very cool.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

So glad you posted a picture of a cover that's attained some character. It's one thing to read about that in reviews and another to actually see it.  

Reminds me of the effects you can create by wearing raw selvedge jeans for over a year.

The Vintage looks much darker here than in the official pictures.  Did it become that way over time or was yours always that way? Or is the lighting simply making it appear to be darker?

Almost got the black case, but relented at the last minute and bought the Vintage instead.

Looks as if there are only twelve more black ones with lights.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am soooo tempted by the black cover. It is just gorgeous. But....I have way too many covers as it is.

Just checked their online site and noticed the leather sleeve for the original macbook air is $15. Original price was $120!

http://www.octovo.com/product.aspx?cid=76&pid=3


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I ordered the Vintage Leather and the Solis light for my husband but the light was full price at the time (earlier Sunday).     It was still a good deal on the cover but not as good a deal as getting the light for $5.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice find, Kindle Chickie.

I still might pick up the black case as a second for my outmoded KK.* The look and the feel are part of it, but the other part is the lightness.

My only other cases are discounted leather sleeves from M-Edge, which are lovely, smell like Emma Peel's Hellfire jacket and can be used with any 5-7" reader but don't allow full access, and an Antique Jacket, which is fun but feels more bulky and has wider borders than the Octovo cases.

I deliberately held back buying more covers from other companies, knowing that Octovo makes 80% cuts at the end of their products' life cycles, and that I like their sense of materials and texture.

-------------
* Aren't you glad we don't call these Kindle Keyboard Kovers? Grand Wizard, anyone?



KindleChickie said:


> I am soooo tempted by the black cover. It is just gorgeous. But....I have way too many covers as it is.
> 
> Just checked their online site and noticed the leather sleeve for the original macbook air is $15. Original price was $120!
> 
> http://www.octovo.com/product.aspx?cid=76&pid=3


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I just love the quilted black cover!  Reminiscent of Chanel!  Love it!  I am also happy to see the Octovis
light marked down.  I'm feeling a buy coming on!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Arrrggghhh.  

I swore I wasn't buying any more covers for my K3, I have two that I like a lot.  But this was an offer I couldn't refuse - got the Black quilted one with the light.  I waffled until I saw the light uses an AAA battery.  That pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

BlondeStylus:  I agree the black's Chanel-reminiscent.  Coco brought the perfect marriage of fascinating and classic.

I hesitated to buy it myself partly because I wondered if a man could carry it around in New York City and not look metro. 

What do you think?

Meemo:  Welcome to the edge.  I just might join you there.   90% of my shoes and belts are black or brown.  I suppose my covers should be as well.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Meemo: Welcome to the edge. I just might join you there. 90% of my shoes and belts are black or brown. I suppose my covers should be as well.


Thanks for the enabling - dang, we could've held hands as we jumped over the edge!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Thanks for the enabling - dang, we could've held hands as we jumped over the edge!


Trouble is, I'm just dark enough to find that idea romantic! Thelma and Louis, anyone?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh tempted!... This is really hard to pass up! I want that light, but my Oberon cover is just fine.... Is the light compatible with an Oberon?


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Anybody know if the inside of the brown cover is black?  In the pics, it looks black - but not sure if they didn't use the same pics from the black case for some of those pics.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Oh tempted!... This is really hard to pass up! I want that light, but my Oberon cover is just fine.... Is the light compatible with an Oberon?


Yes, the Octovo light work just fine with the Oberon cases.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> BlondeStylus: I agree the black's Chanel-reminiscent. Coco brought the perfect marriage of fascinating and classic.
> 
> I hesitated to buy it myself partly because I wondered if a man could carry it around in New York City and not look metro.
> 
> ...


Lysis, I do think it can easily pass as a Manel type cover rather than a Chanel, for those men with discriminating and very good taste!
Go for it!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for that important vote of co-dependence, BlondeStylus.  Grabbing the case right now on your say-so (or is that type-so?).

Clawdia:  Haven't gotten mine yet, but every photo I've seen suggests the lining of the Vintage Case is as black as the strap.

In the autumn years of my K3, I'm becoming the owner of two new cases, bringing the final tally up to three. Now to find it a tiny umbrella and some button-muffs.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Thanks for that important vote of co-dependence, BlondeStylus. Grabbing the case right now on your say-so (or is that type-so?).
> 
> Clawdia: Haven't gotten mine yet, but every photo I've seen suggests the lining of the Vintage Case is as black as the strap.
> 
> In the autumn years of my K3, I'm becoming the owner of two new cases, bringing the final tally up to three. Now to find it a tiny umbrella and some button-muffs.


Thanks - I went ahead and ordered last night. I was afraid to wait because sometimes Amazon's prices go up as fast as they go down . . . got one of each color since my daughter and I both have K3s that are less than two months old, so we'll be sure to get a lot of use from these cases. One will be a Christmas present for her - I'm just not sure which one yet!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just looked closer at the pics of the inside - it looks to me like all 4 of those straps are elastic - which means I think this cover would also work for the Fire.....


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I just looked closer at the pics of the inside - it looks to me like all 4 of those straps are elastic - which means I think this cover would also work for the Fire.....


I had that same thought.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

The odd thing is, I just posted about that very thing in two places, only to return here and find the two of you having the same thought.

Great minds, grapevines and all that.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wanted the light. Since it was only few dollars more, I ordered the Vintage case w/light. LOVE the light. The case is nice too. I don't think it will replace my Oberon anytime soon, 
but it's always nice to have a back up!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

That's good news, WolfePrincess. Looking forward to my Solis.

Sounds like we have different priorities in cases at the moment.

I'm a fan of Oberon Design's leather and craftspeopleship, but even my M-Edge Antique Jacket seems too heavy for the Kindle I carry with my laptop and Galaxy S, let alone an Oberon masterpiece.

What I'm liking about the Octovo cases is (i) the combination of stylish leather textures and lightness and (ii) the fact there's not a literal etched pattern or picture in expensive leather, which seems a tad conspicuous for a midnight train ride through the Bronx.

I still might pick up an Oberon for my next reader, though -- especially if I find enough work in Portland, Oregon to move there from New York City. So far, I'm still partial to the Bold Celtic in black and the Medici in chocolate.

And if they ever take my suggestion to do a _Les Fleurs du Mal_ cover (in honor of my childhood idol, Baudelaire), believe me, I'm _in_.



WolfePrincess73 said:


> I wanted the light. Since it was only few dollars more, I ordered the Vintage case w/light. LOVE the light. The case is nice too. I don't think it will replace my Oberon anytime soon,
> but it's always nice to have a back up!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Update: Received both cases and the light this morning.

Initially, I worried about the redundancy of another light and vintage-style case. I needn't have.

The eLuminator Touch is clunky, wobbly and _fussy_ compared to the Solis: You have to continually adjust it, move it back into place and only touch it just so. Using the Solis comes closer to my experience with the Sony Pocket Reader and official lighted cover (the design of which I prefer to Amazon's because it's thinner and your device's battery doesn't power the light): In the dark, with Solis's flat and firm postion preventing third-wall reflections, the pearl screen looks like a ghostly title card from a silent film -- the effect that made me love eInk in the first place.

I'm not as thrilled with the black case as the Vintage, but that's probably because my particular case has numerous imperfections, including a severely wrinkled spine. I'm sending it back to Amazon and haven't decided whether I'll ask for a refund or a replacement. Looks good with the silver Solis, though.

With both Octovo cases, the fit is like a European made-to-measure suit, and folding back the cover (which you can secure with the elastic band if you like) gives you a full-on black-with-screen experience -- your own little 20s movie house with intertitles.

The KK is immediately lighter, easier to hold and more fun as an object than it ever was with the M-Edge kit. I'm strangely proud to carry it around even though all the people around me seem to be using an iPad.

If anyone's looking for an excuse not to upgrade for a year or so, this will make your reading and carrying experience lighter, more fun and less fussy. Very glad I made the purchase.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you mentioned that you'd received yours - it made me check Amazon to see what my expected delivery date was, and it said it had been delivered yesterday.  Which made me realize that maybe my husband hadn't checked the mail yesterday (I knew I hadn't).  Which made me walk to the mailbox.  Where I indeed found my package from Octovo because in fact no one had checked the mail yesterday!   

Love the light weight of the cover (I got the black one, which doesn't seem to have the issues yours has) - it seems to be about the same weight as the mEdge New Yorker cover I have.  I really do hope it will work for the Fire - I'd love to keep it as protected, yet light weight, as possible.  But you're right, those elastic straps are a tight fit - I'm almost thinking my Oberon might work a bit better for the Fire (which would be fine with me too, although a bit heavier.)  I'll just have to wait & see....maybe I should keep using the Octovo cover on my K3 and see if that'll loosen up the elastic just a bit...or there's always velcro.   

And I do think I'll like the Solis light - I usually read on my Nook Color in bed at night (in night mode, white print on black background, with brightness turned way down) but this will be nice when I'm on the sofa without a lamp nearby and need just a little lighting help.  

Thanks again for the heads up on the deal!

Oh and I agree about the Sony covers, especially the lighted ones.  Their covers aren't fancy but I always loved the simple clip system they use.  And I especially loved their lighted covers.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad you shared your first impressions of the case, Meemo. I nearly complained about the fit in my previous post until I learned how efficient and sleek it turned out to be. You can pretty much do anything you like -- fold the cover back, secure it with the strap, add the Solis -- without its becoming an awkward bulky contraption. It stays thin and fashionable.

My issues with the black case are specific to the particular one they sent: it has the kind of one-off imperfections you see at an outlet store. I doubt that most buyers have received their cases in that condition. (If anyone else does, though, I hope you'll post about it here.)

I still might exchange rather than return it even though I'm satisfied with the Vintage. I want to see how I feel about the black case when it's in perfect condition. I want to experience its _gestalt_ as a visual/tactile object.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Still LOVING the Solis light. I have to say I believe it is the best light I have ever used with my Kindle. Perfect illumination. Very light weight. My Oberon cover closes with it attached. Love it.

I am not happy with the Vintage cover yet. All of them may not be the same, but mine has a VERY strong chemical odor. Once that diminishes, the fit and function of the cover is great.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The chem smell fades pretty fast. I'm hoping they make the vintage cover for the new kindle.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I sent the Vintage cover back because it looked rather beat up.    But did like the look and feel of it and I think huby would like it.    Is there any leather product (conditioner etc...) that you know of that you can use on this cover?  I didn't see anything on their website.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't believe it, but I ordered the wrong item. I meant to order the cover with light, and I ordered just the cover.   Off it goes, back to Amazon.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if this new Octovo Solis light fits the older K2?...... I see its now modified to fit the K3.....they no longer sell the light for the K2 or I'd buy that and modify it.. I have read such great reviews about this light and getting the cover with it is an added bonus...... I wondered if this Solis could be used with both kindles?.. Does anyone know? ....can anyone test it out that has both Kindle models?... I have both kindles the 2 and 3 and would love to use this light for both...Thanks..


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread hoping someone will post pictures of a black cover......


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Taken with my phone, so not the greatest but hey...at least they're big!  The elastic corners are tight, I don't think I'll be using this with my Fire. But I really like the light weight of it, I've been using it since I got it. I had a hard time getting a pic with the Solis light turned on, kept getting a glare in the pic that isn't visible to the eye.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great pics!...the cover looks so elegant ..I like it..my concern was it the new light fits both Kindles..the K2 and the K3...since I read with both...I was hoping the light may be used with both...just an FYI..I read a review on that black case on Amazon...( there are only 2 reviews on the case) and one person said the black from the inner pocket rubbed off on her Kindle screen and left a stain...just putting what I read out there for caution..I don't want to see anyone's Kindle become damaged ..keep an eye on it to make sure it's not happening to your Kindle...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna blame this stinkin' cold I've got for not making the connection earlier, but DH does, in fact have a K2.  So I just went back and checked - the Solis will fit on it, but it doesn't slide down quite as far as it does on the K3.  So it isn't quite as "secure" on it - it works, but I wouldn't be walking around with it connected to the K2 for fear it would jostle loose and fall off.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay! so it does fit...... as long as one doesn't walk around with it then it can be used... does it light the same as it does on the K3?.. or being it sits higher?.. does that interfere with the lighting ability?..... or angle of the way it lights??... Hope I make sense,,, and ((Thank you)) for checking to see if it fits for me..


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem!  It might not light the K2 quite as well since it's a bit further from the top of the screen, but I did take it in the closet and turn off the light to check to see that the screen was still lit well, and it was.  There's also the difference in contrast between his K2 and my K3, which I definitely noticed when I first pulled out his K2 - so some of what I was noticing might've been because of that rather than the lighting.  So you might want to get a second opinion on that aspect.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

((Thank you)))) as long as it's angled the same way and doesn't cause glare then I guess its a go....I think you would have noticed some glare....I did read too that someone used it for one of the Nooks ...and had the same thing.. where it didn't slide down all the way as it does on the K3.. and they commented that it worked well too.. not as secure as on the K3 but worked well.... and going in the closet to test it...Wow.. .... you are awesome to have done that to see how it lit in complete darkness!.......Please be careful with the inside pocket possibly staining the Kindle screen.....I really need a new light so I think I am going to go for this package deal as its $5.00 more then just getting the light alone,, but if I use the cover .. I have an idea.. I may cover than inner pocket with some fabric... or buy one of those cheap felt squares (the ones they sell in the stores that come in SO many colors)....and secure it with some stick on velcro around the edges...... just so the fabric touches the screen and not that pocket..I am afraid  to take the chance of the screen getting discolored.. ..Thanks again!..... I appreciate the help..


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone at Amazon posted a review of the black Octovo cover for the K3 saying the inside black leather flap had discolored their Kindle screen.  Has anyone had this problem - and have any of you been using this cover for a while?  I have one stashed away for my daughter for Christmas, but if it's going to be a problem I need to hurry and return it to Amazon within about 48 hours before my 30 day return period is over.

I really love the way these look and have one put away for both of us, the brown for me and the black for her, but really want to know if anyone else has experienced a problem like this.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

I read the same review yet I have one on the way to me as I wrote this.. I ordered the cover with the light package......... it was a steal as the light alone is 29.99...and for 5.00 more you get the light!...I need a new light desperately.....I need to check out how the light works and how I like the cover.......... If I love both enough.. I will modify the cover so the pocket doesn't touch the screen...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It is a really beautiful cover.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

llc328 said:


> I read the same review yet I have one on the way to me as I wrote this.. I ordered the cover with the light package......... it was a steal as the light alone is 29.99...and for 5.00 more you get the light!...I need a new light desperately.....I need to check out how the light works and how I like the cover.......... If I love both enough.. I will modify the cover so the pocket doesn't touch the screen...


Any idea how you would modify the cover? I'm not good at things like that . . . just don't need another problem if this case is going to cause one! I'd really hoped someone who had already used one would chime in on this.

I keep thinking, though - surely they sold enough of these that if it were a real problem there'd be more talk about it than just that one review at Amazon . . . I'm using a $10 black cover now that I got from Amazon just to tide me over until I found one I really liked, and it's styled much the same way and has caused no problem at all.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

***I keep thinking, though - surely they sold enough of these that if it were a real problem there'd be more talk about it than just that one review at Amazon . ****

I think you are right..... there would be more complaints about it but there aren't many reviews on the case at all... which is strange too.. ....if I were to modify it... I thought I may take some fabric... maybe fleece or those felt rectangles they sell at fabric/craft stores ((real cheap to buy too and come in SO many colors...one can pick a color to compliment a favorite skin that's on ones kindle)) those 2 fabrics.. the fleece or the felt.. do not need to be hemmed as they do not fray on the edges once their cut making it easy to work with (no sewing!).... cut it to size to cover the pocket.. then using  velcro... (maybe those clear velcro dots everyone has spoke of on here)...... and velcro it to the pocket.. or my next thought was to just cut the pocket off all together very closely to where its stitched on.... of course it would leave a slight border of pocket material where the pocket once was.. but there would not be any pocket left then touching the screen......................... those inexpensive Mcovers that some have purchased through Amazon also has a few reviews where the colors on the inside of the cover.. rubbed off on peoples kindles... so it happens with other cases/covers as well.................. probably has something to do with the dye bleeding or rubbing off the fabric...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had the black cover all that long - maybe a month?  But I've been using it since I got it, I love the light weight.  It's a tight fit with the straps, but I don't see that as a bad thing.  And I don't see any staining from the inside pocket.  If I were concerned, I'd probably put one of those self-stick felt dots on that pocket, to keep it separated from the screen.  Or take one of those small microfiber cloths that you can use to clean the screen - lay it over the screen before I close the cover, put it in the pocket when I'm reading.  I agree that the pocket is kind of extraneous, but I suspect the reviewer had a unique experience.

I love my Oberon cover for the K3 as well, so I'm happy that it fits my Fire - I hated the thought of not using it, but the light weight of the Octovo has won me over.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

glad you love the cover.. mine should be here today.. I needed a new light so for the $5.00 extra I got the light and the case!.... great idea about the self stick to keep the pocket off the screen.. or the microfiber cloth in between... wonderful ideas..


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried these with the K-Fire yet?    My Fire is for my B-Day and DH said I won't get to open it until Sunday.  How mean is that!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very mean!!  
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

maries said:


> Has anyone tried these with the K-Fire yet? My Fire is for my B-Day and DH said I won't get to open it until Sunday. How mean is that!


I haven't even tried - the corners are such a close fit on the K3 I can't imagine they'd work on the thicker Fire. If there was a bit more "give" in the elastic it would work.


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought the light and vintage cover, and can happily say the Vintage fits beautifully on the Fire.  The straps are a bit tight, but it holds securely and the elastic doesn't cover any part of the screen or any controls.  Very happy here.

And the husband is also happy with the Solis light for his K3.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Snapping Turtle said:


> I bought the light and vintage cover, and can happily say the Vintage fits beautifully on the Fire. The straps are a bit tight, but it holds securely and the elastic doesn't cover any part of the screen or any controls. Very happy here.
> 
> And the husband is also happy with the Solis light for his K3.


I'm so glad (and relieved!) to hear this. I took a chance & bought the Vintage case for my Fire; it's coming tomorrow.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapping Turtle said:


> I bought the light and vintage cover, and can happily say the Vintage fits beautifully on the Fire. The straps are a bit tight, but it holds securely and the elastic doesn't cover any part of the screen or any controls. Very happy here.
> 
> And the husband is also happy with the Solis light for his K3.


That's awesome! The straps on my black Octovo are just too tight - I tried but I had a feeling they would be. I was hoping they'd work because it's such a lightweight cover. No worries though, it fits in my Oberon K3 cover, and I have a Fire cover ordered from Amazon (it was $9.99 including shipping last night, now it's $19.95 plus shipping so I'm glad I jumped on it) - and the Octovo is perfect for slipping in my purse. So it's all good on my end!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad this is working out for some.  I have a black one so I will just have to try it.  It is  beautiful cover and very lightweight.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

My daughter loves the black Octovo I gave her for Christmas.  I just put my K3 in the vintage Octovo I got for myself.  The straps are so tight it was a real struggle to get the Kindle into the case.

The fact that those straps are so tight has made me wonder if there's any way that it could damage the K3 being held in that case . . . I'm just being paranoid, though, right? 

Right?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Right!  I hope!  The straps on my black Octovo are very tight - I saw where some people had used theirs on the Fire, but there's no way in heck those straps would've gotten around my Fire.  So there's clearly some differences in the sizes of the straps between covers.  But no, I don't think the straps are tight enough on my K3 to cause damage.  But yours could be tighter than mine - you might want to contact Octovo and see what they say - maybe they could replace it with one with straps that are a bit looser.


----------

